
Apple Pay coming to Japan with iPhone 7 - dcw303
http://www.apple.com/newsroom/2016/09/apple-pay-coming-to-japan-with-iphone-7.html
======
dcw303
Potential usability issue: The majority of people wear watches on their left
wrist; the ticket gate barriers in Japan have the NFC sensor on the right hand
side.

